# Event ID 6008 Crashing



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok here's the deal, I'm on my computer playing a game, and the screen goes black and shortly after the lights go off. I turn it back on, and there are no messages, no BSOD, nothing. I looked around in the Event Viewer and this was all I could find.

```
Log Name:      System
Source:        EventLog
Date:          6/13/2010 3:37:34 PM
Event ID:      6008
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Ethan-PC
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 3:36:20 PM on ‎6/‎13/‎2010 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="EventLog" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-06-13T20:37:34.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>101580</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Ethan-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>3:36:20 PM</Data>
    <Data>‎6/‎13/‎2010</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>13301</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Binary>DA07060000000D000F0024001400DD01DA07060000000D00140024001400DD013C0000003C000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
I have no idea what any of this means.
I did search the forums a bit but I couldn't find anyone with the exact same problem.
Help is much appreciated!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please start by providing us with this info: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Win7
32-bit
Original was vista home premium 32 bit
retail
hardware is about 2 years old
installed win7 first day it came out, have not reinstaled
intel 2.16ghz
nvidia 8400m gs
Winstron 30ce mobo
i have no idea on the psu it's a laptop


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

We need the files that you'll compile in steps 1 through 5 of that link.


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh sorry man, I didn't notice the rest of it. You said info so I was thinking just to provide info. Sorry there
But heres the stuff you needed anyway.
Thanks alot man.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No problem. We're used to this stuff, but you aren't.

Your Bluetooth and Fingerprint Sensor have no drivers installed. Please install drivers from the PC Manufacturer's website.

Your Java is giving you problems, please uninstall it and then reinstall it.

There are no memory dump files in your upload, but there's plenty of evidence for them in the MSINFO32 report. Please do the following:


> *Upload Dump Files:*
> Please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> Left click on the first minidump file.
> Hold down the "Shift" key and left click on the last minidump file.
> ...


In February you had 2 memory dumps - one was related to yk62x86 (likely to be your network driver) and the other was related to Mo3Fltr - which is likely to be related to your Razer MMO Gaming Mouse. We have been experiencing a lot of issues with Razer mice in the last couple of weeks - so I'd suggest uninstalling the Razer software and drivers to see if that fixes things.


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

I wasn't aware bluetooth was uninstalled thank you for that. My fingerprint sensor has some sort of hardware problem it is constantly disconnecting and reconnecting on its own (built in to case). I had a tough time uninstalling those drivers since device manager refreshed every time! Hopefully its not necessary for me to install that.
Reinstalled java thanks again.
Nothing in \Minidump and there is no memory.dmp file in \windows either.
I did that bottom part on the link


> Then, follow the directions here to set your system for Minidumps (much smaller than the MEMORY.DMP file): http://www.carrona.org/setmini.html


and still nothing in either folder.
Much appreciated!
EDIT : Looks like it was just a bluetooth peripheral device that was disabled, I uninstalled that.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd suspect that the Java was your problem.
I'd worry about the fingerprint thing - if it's a hardware problem, then it can still mess things up even if it's uninstalled in Device Manager.

Let us know how it works out.
Good luck!


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Well no problems... yet...
But it doesn't happen extremely often in the first place so I guess I'll find out.


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Gah more problems again.
I haven't responded to this thread in a while, I kinda gave up 
I thought it was overheating because I noticed my gpu getting up to a whopping 95 celcius in speedfan! I cleaned out the heatsink and now it only gets to 85-90, which is still too much. But I still have the problem. I reinstalled Java, and physically disconnected the fingerprint sensor when I opened up the case to clean the heatsink.
So its not bluetooth, its not java, and its not the fingerprint sensor...
Halp please?


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

bump :grin:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please provide us with the info in this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

this message is here because i need at least a 5 character message
by the way usasma... you are amazing
out of curiosity are you paid for this?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment!
Nope, we're not paid for this - it's all volunteer work.

Bluetooth is still installed according to the perfmon report.
And according to MSINFO32, both the Bluetooth and the Fingerprint Sensor still aren't uninstalled.

Either uninstall the devices, or rename each of the drivers (from .sys to .BAK). That'll ensure that they don't load and mess things up.

Also, please do this to ensure that your system files are intact:


> Go to Start and type in "cmd.exe" (without the quotes)
> At the top of the search box, right click on the cmd.exe and select "Run as adminstrator"
> In the black window that opens, type "SFC.EXE /SCANNOW" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
> Let the program run and post back what it says when it's done.


The most significant, repeating errors that I've found indicate that you're either short of Virtual Memory or that the Windows Memory Manager is having problems. As you have only have a little over 1gB in use (and have 6 gB maximum) - I don't think the problem is with Virtual Memory - so we must suspect the Windows Memory Manager.

If SFC.EXE doesn't fix things, then I'd have to suggest either a repair install of Windows or a clean install


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Uninstalled bluetooth device, the fingerprint sensor shouldn't be on there I physically disconnected it. I don't see it in the device manager either. And I have 3gb of ram, odd that it turned up as 6.
When I do the sfc thing, I see a cmd black window for about 1/4 of a second. 
When I run it as admin, it still only pops up for a fraction of a second but I see more text.
Thanks again =D


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

For the bluetooth and the fingerprint thing - go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers and rename each driver from .sys to .BAK - then reboot

Open the command thing first (go to Start, type in CMD, right click on the CMD at the TOP of the search box and select "Run as Administrator"

Once the black cmd window is open, then type sfc.exe /scannow into it.

It sounds to me like it's not working properly tho', but give it a try my way to see.

Where did you see 6gB of RAM?


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

I went in the device manager to find out what the drivers names are, and bluetooth said it had no driver, but was listed there... I didn't see the fingerprint sensor on the list.

Here is the results of the scan.

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc.exe /scannow

Beginning system scan.  This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\Windows\system32>
```
You were the one who said 6gb, maybe it was a typo w/e.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Aha! I see now!
The 6gB is virtual memory - NOT physical memory(RAM) And yes it says you have 3gB of physical memory.
Here's a discussion of the differences: http://www.carrona.org/4gblimit.html

I'm about out of ideas here.
My next suggestion would be a repair install of Windows. Here's a link on how to do it: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html (I haven't done it myself).
If that doesn't work, then I'd suggest:
- backup your stuff
- wipe the hard drive with DBAN or KillDisk (both are free)
- install the Windows 7 straight from the disk (DON'T install Vista)
- update Windows from Windows Update
- check to make sure all drivers are present (post back if there are any missing).
- test for issues.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, an unexpected shutdown will reveal No mini dumps ( and even if they did "rubbish in rubbish out") as the software side is disabled by the sudden shutdown. So we need to look at the possible reason and the most obvious is a failing PSU. Also Ram needs to be checked. If the HDD controller fails it will also exhibit this behavior. Open a CMD prompt and run (as admin) chkdsk/r. Memtest is offered as a ram tester it is next to useless only way is to replace restart and test.. how we do it in the workshop.


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

I did the chkdsk/r and it went on startup after a restart, unfortunately a BSOD is what caused the computer to shut down. I've attached the minidump file for that. The file checking took so long that I watched TV for most of it, but I did catch that it said it fixed 2 bad files or something like that. Is there a log for that?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

> *CHKDSK LogFile:*
> Go to Start and type in "eventvwr.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
> Expand the Windows logs heading, then select the Application log file entry.
> Double click on the Source column header.
> ...


The BSOD error is a STOP 0x116 - more info here: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000116
Troubleshooting tips here: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

Also, please remove or update these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall *OR* remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - I have listed links to most of the drivers in the code box below. Please use the links there to see what info I've found about those drivers.
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> ...


- - The most common drivers are listed on this page: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html
- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers (You can look them up here: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html ). 
Please pay particular attention to any dated *2008* or earlier:

```
bcim.sys     Wed May 28 03:27:59 2008 - Bandwidth Controller Enterprise - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#bcim.sys
CHDART.sys   Wed Oct 24 13:36:39 2007  - Conexant HD Audio Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#CHDART.sys
HpqRemHid.sys Wed Jul 11 11:30:21 2007 - HP Quick Launch Buttons Remote Control HID Device - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#HpqRemHid.sys
mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:26:59 2006 - Conexant Modem Diagnostic Interface x86 Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#mdmxsdk.sys
pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:53 2006 - low level access layer for CD devices (A part of many different CD/DVD burning programs) - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#pcouffin.sys
rimmptsk.sys Wed Nov 16 21:28:31 2005 - Ricoh Memory Card Reader driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#rimmptsk.sys
rimsptsk.sys Thu Dec 22 03:02:21 2005 - Ricoh Memory Card Reader driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#rimsptsk.sys
rixdptsk.sys Tue Nov 14 20:35:19 2006 -	Ricoh Memory Card Reader driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#rixdptsk.sys
```
BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jul 23 22:28:35.945 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:40:21.911
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
  
 
[/font]
```


----------



## hedggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is the log of the scan:

```
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  440832 file records processed.                                          File verification completed.
  353 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                        2 EA records processed.                                              92 reparse records processed.                                       CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  504388 index entries processed.                                         Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                           0 unindexed files recovered.                                       CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  440832 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                         Cleaning up 412 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 412 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 412 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  31779 data files processed.                                            CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  36977976 USN bytes processed.                                             Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xefb49000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xefb4c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 71587
of name \Windows\INSTAL~1\4a0530a.msp.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x2246629000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x224662b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x22467bc000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x22467ca000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 314598
of name \Users\Public\Music\DANECO~1\ROUGHA~1\COMETO~1.M4A.
  440816 files processed.                                                 File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  72893807 free clusters processed.                                         Free space verification is complete.
Adding 3 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 476093408 KB total disk space.
 183855952 KB in 177035 files.
    103796 KB in 31780 indexes.
        12 KB in bad sectors.
    558420 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 291575228 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
 119023352 total allocation units on disk.
  72893807 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 ba 06 00 b9 2f 03 00 31 93 05 00 00 00 00 00  ...../..1.......
1e 86 00 00 5c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....\...........
68 8d 2c 00 50 01 2b 00 50 1a 2b 00 00 00 2b 00  h.,.P.+.P.+...+.

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
```
This is the first time this bluescreen has happened so I'm going to wait and see if I get another one, and then I will try to update/remove those drivers.
Thanks alot for the help usama and jenae!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Because chkdsk made corrections, I'd suggest following this free procedure to test your hard drive: http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)


----------

